# Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...



## Rumpi87 (23. Januar 2018)

Moin! 
Wir sind gerade dabei unseren jährlichen MeFo und Brandungstrip nach Fehmarn genauer zu planen... Haus ist gebucht, Einkaufsliste fertig, also kannes eigtl losgehen.

Bleibt nur die Frage wie halten wir die Wattwürmer 5 Tage frisch??? In den letzten Jahren waren die nach spätestens 2-3 Tagen platt :-/
Klar wäre es eine möglichkeit jeden Tag zu fahren und welche zu kaufen. 
Allerdings verlaufen unsere Männertouren, wie eure vllt. ja auch, meistens relativ feuchtfröhlich. Also ist fahren eigtl die schlechteste Variante 

Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, die Würmer über 5 Tage am leben zu halten und das auch ohne großen Aufwand zu betrieben. 
Wie macht ihr das so? 


Gruß
Rumpi


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Ganz einfach.
Einer wird für einen Tag zum Fahrer auserkoren und trinkt einfach mal nicht. 
Dann kann er  am dritten Tag eurer Tour Würmer holen fahren. 

Grüsse aus Berlin


----------



## banja1 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Moin kannst du die Würmer nicht im flachen Wasser in einen kleinen Netz eingraben so ein altes Apfelsinennetz oder so ich habe sie im Sommer immer in einem Eimer den ich mit Sand fülle und vom Boot aufn Hafengrund runterlasse hält das ganze Wochenende


----------



## BerndH (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Ich mache immer ca. 25 Würmer in einen Becher mit Deckel. 
Meerwasser rein, und ab in den Kühlschrank.
Täglich das Wasser erneuern. Und ca. 2 Stunden vor Angelbeginn mit Zewa und Zeitung trocken legen.

Viele Grüße
-Bernd-


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1814152&postcount=8

So in der Art habe ich es mal bei einem professionellen Wattwurmfänger auf Fehmarn gesehen. (ca.20Jahre her)
Versuch macht kluch !


----------



## hans albers (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



> Ganz einfach.
> Einer wird für einen Tag zum Fahrer auserkoren und trinkt einfach mal nicht.
> Dann kann er  am dritten Tag eurer Tour Würmer holen fahren.



...#6


----------



## maki1980 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Da wir uns eher ums Angeln statt aufs Saufen konzentrieren, ist eigentlich immer einer in der Lage zu fahren?!?
 Ansonsten im Burgersee selber Plümpern.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Mega einfach...

 einfach ein aufblasbares Kinderschwimmbecken mitnehmen, vor Ort aufblasen, am ersten Tag mit frischem Ostseewasser 5-10cm hoch mit Wasser füllen, Sauerstoffpumpe rein und dann halten Würmer zu dieser Jahreszeit bis zu 14 Tage.

 Wenn es nicht ganz so viele Würmer sind, kann auch ein 20L Eimer reichen.

 Zwischendurch die schlechten raussammeln und eventuell mal Wasser wechseln, wenn nötig.

 Ich habe so auf meinen Jugendbrandungsangelveranstaltungen/Lagern über Ostern auf Langeland bis zu 10.000 Würmer frisch gehalten, die wir vorher in der Nordsee gegraben haben.


----------



## Heilbutt (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

ich hab mal aufm Kutter mit jemandem geplaudert, der hatte nen Falteimer, Akku-Luftpumpe und hat morgens und Abends frisches Ostseewasser gewechselt und das ganze kühl gestellt.
Soll wohl einige Tage halten?!

"Kühl stellen" kann im Sommer in einer Standard-Fewo durchaus schwierig werden...

Die Idee mit dem Eimer der vom Boot runtergelassen wird, find ich gut - vorausgesetzt man verfügt über ein im Wasser liegendes Boot.|supergri#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Naish82 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.
> Einer wird für einen Tag zum Fahrer auserkoren und trinkt einfach mal nicht.
> Dann kann er  am dritten Tag eurer Tour Würmer holen fahren.
> 
> Grüsse aus Berlin




Zumal der Fahrer ja nicht mal den ganzen Tag nüchtern bleiben müsste, sondern nur ggf 2-3 std zum Würmer holen?


----------



## daci7 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Zumal der Fahrer ja nicht mal den ganzen Tag nüchtern bleiben müsste, sondern nur ggf 2-3 std zum Würmer holen?



Wär auch meine Idee. Wenn jetzt *einer *an *einem *Tag mal auf Bier zum *Frühstück *verzichtet wäre doch die ganze Chose schon kein Problem mehr. Ich weiß, das ist nich gerade wenig verlangt. Aber es liegt schon im Bereich des Mglichen. Zur Not muss halt der Arme ausgelost werden und darf dafür am Abend doppelt so viel trinken.
:g


----------



## buttweisser (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Wir können wegen der Sauferei leider keine Wattwürmer mit dem Auto holen. Sowas habe ich auch noch nicht gehört. |kopfkrat  

Aber immerhin setzt ihr euch nicht ans Steuer, das ist natürlich gut so.


----------



## Naish82 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Oder die Kollegen, die schon am angeln sind bereiten ihm nen schönen 4-Liter Bier bong Trichter vor, damit er schnell aufholt... 
Direkt am Brandungsdreibein befestigt...


----------



## Justsu (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wär auch meine Idee. Wenn jetzt *einer *an *einem *Tag mal auf Bier zum *Frühstück *verzichtet wäre doch die ganze Chose schon kein Problem mehr. Ich weiß, das ist nich gerade wenig verlangt. Aber es liegt schon im Bereich des Mglichen. Zur Not muss halt der Arme ausgelost werden und darf dafür am Abend doppelt so viel trinken.
> :g


|good:|good:|good: Ich lach' mich schlapp!:vik:


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Hi!
Statt Wattwurm kann man auch gut isome Würmer nehmen.
Genauer Marukya isome.
Während die Würmer von Berkley ein einziger Flopp waren, klappt das mit den isome sehr gut.. .
Petri


----------



## Rumpi87 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Wir können wegen der Sauferei leider keine Wattwürmer mit dem Auto holen. Sowas habe ich auch noch nicht gehört. |kopfkrat
> 
> Aber immerhin setzt ihr euch nicht ans Steuer, das ist natürlich gut so.


Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen [emoji23]
Klar steht das angeln irgendwie im Vordergrund. Mit Kind, Job etc sieht man sich halt nicht mehr so oft... 
Das ist für uns halt Mal wieder ein Wochenende ohne Familie und Verpflichtungen und wird dementsprechend ausgenutzt [emoji39]

Aber wir werden wohl einen auslosen der morgens fix los fährt während der Rest den Grill fürs Frühstück anschmeist! [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wär auch meine Idee. Wenn jetzt *einer *an *einem *Tag mal auf Bier zum *Frühstück *verzichtet wäre doch die ganze Chose schon kein Problem mehr. Ich weiß, das ist nich gerade wenig verlangt. Aber es liegt schon im Bereich des Mglichen. Zur Not muss halt der Arme ausgelost werden und darf dafür am Abend doppelt so viel trinken.
> :g



Daran glaube ich nicht wirklich... der Restalkohol...


----------



## hans albers (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



> der morgens fix los fährt während der Rest den Grill fürs Frühstück anschmeist!




yap.... 
nach der fahrt jibbet dann erstmal nen lecker bierchen...


----------



## kolkangler (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Bei anständigen Anglern gibt es keinen Restalkohol nur ständigen Durst


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

4tage halten sie ja bei guter pflege in zeitungspapier im kühlschrank.

am ersten tag noch die ersten frischen einsalzen und trocknen, die fangen am besten und weiter gehts......mit die tassen hoch;-))


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



kolkangler schrieb:


> Bei anständigen Anglern gibt es keinen Restalkohol nur ständigen Durst



:q:q:q:vik:#6


----------



## kolkangler (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

wieder einen erwischt|wavey:#h|supergri


----------



## daci7 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



Rumpi87 schrieb:


> Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen [emoji23]
> Klar steht das angeln irgendwie im Vordergrund. Mit Kind, Job etc sieht man sich halt nicht mehr so oft...
> Das ist für uns halt Mal wieder ein Wochenende ohne Familie und Verpflichtungen und wird dementsprechend ausgenutzt [emoji39]
> 
> ...



Ich kenn das ja selbst 
Morgens kommt man ja eh erst nach Hause - man muss halt den kurzen Moment zwischen Restalkohol und erstem Bier erwischen um schnell ein paar Würmer zu besorgen :m


----------



## Rumpi87 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich kenn das ja selbst
> Morgens kommt man ja eh erst nach Hause - man muss halt den kurzen Moment zwischen Restalkohol und erstem Bier erwischen um schnell ein paar Würmer zu besorgen :m


Amen! [emoji106][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



kolkangler schrieb:


> wieder einen erwischt|wavey:#h|supergri



#6 Jo


----------



## Rumpi87 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich kenne das auch sehr gut, man kann zwar losen aber das ändert meistens nichts am Zustand selber, nur das eben einer los fährt.|rolleyes
> Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich gemacht, indem man die Würmer gleich in der Stürobox kauft in der sie auch beim Händler in Salzwasser aufbewahrt werden. Dann ab in den Kühlschrank und ganz wichtig, immer die angeschlagenen aussortieren.


Styroboxen hab ich bei baltic noch nicht gesehen... Hast du zufällig nen Händler auf Fehmarn der in Styroboxen verkauft? 

Das wäre echt ideal 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Zeitungspapier!!! nass im kühlschrank.


----------



## daci7 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Und nie quetschen oder zu viele Pakete aufeinander stapeln oder den Kühlschrank zu kalt stellen. #6


----------



## poldi82 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*



bastido schrieb:


> .........und ganz wichtig, immer die angeschlagenen aussortieren.



Wenn der angeschlagene früh genug aussortiert wird, kann er morgens eventuell sogar fahren....


----------



## kolkangler (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

hi 
mal eine frage zu den wattmürmern findet man auch welche in rerik?


----------



## buttweisser (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Viel Spaß Rumpi und trinkt Wernesgrüner. 

Ich glaube in Rerik gibt es eher wenig Wattwürmer. Aber frag mal im Trollegrund-Chat nach.

Ich kauf sie immer beim Wattwurm in Rerik oder bei Schotes Angelturm. Übrigens halten Ringler nicht nur bissl länger, sondern sind nicht weniger fängig.


----------



## Rumpi87 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Das Problem mit den Wattwürmern...*

Schön das eine so simple frage, mit ein bisschen Background (warum, wieso, weshalb) zu einer solch lustigen Diskussion geworden ist 

Danke für eure Tipps! 

@Buttweisser: wir halten uns da meistens an Flens fest 

Sollte jemand anfang April 5 leicht angebreitete Figuren am Strand auf Fehmarn antreffen, könnten das durchaus wir sein 

Ansonsten alllen Tight Lines und eine erfolgreiche Saison 2018 

Grüße
Rumpi


----------

